# Well here is my supplements



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is my supplements that have been helping me...

I can almost feel realty too.

1 multi vitamin daily
3 vitamin b complex pill daily 
2 fish oil pills daily
2 ginkgo balibo daily 
1 b12 pill daily
2 choline pills daily
2 inositol pills daily
1 rhodiola rosea daily
2 l-theanine daily

Hope this helps...

I also wanted to thank TommyGunz for the help with finding the right supplements.

-Zach


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

your very welcome my friend, i couldn't be happier to help. at some point i think you should add a high quality rhodiola rosea, suntheanine brand L-theanine. i think all of us would benefit from them. good luck.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Btw where can I find l theanine?


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

MY problem ist most of the time, that i can not find the German expressions for the medicines :-D and i would feel foolish if i went to a drugstore and asked for those words... what do you think?!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

ICH WILL GEHABEN NUTRIENTS SCHNELL!!111!!! ALLES!!! FINGERSPITZGEFUUUHL!!!!!!!!!

Go in, shout that, and you will probably be given everything you want for free. Seriously tho, I have the same problem here in sweden. But I lucked out and found this product http://mivitotal.se/index.php?page=produkt&p_id=1 press *"L?s mer"* for the ingredients. If you fail to press that or are too lazy, heres the list:

*Ingredients per 30 ml:*

Betakaroten (Pro-vitamin A) 1,5 mg
B1-vitamin (tiamin HCl) 10 mg
B2-vitamin (riboflavin) 10 mg
B3-vitamin (niacin) 10 mg
B5-vitamin (pantotensyra) 25 mg
B6-vitamin (pyridoxin) 10 mg
B12-vitamin 
(cyanokobalamin) 10 mcg
C-vitamin (askorbat) 750 mg
D3-vitamin (kolekalciferol) 10 mcg
E-vitamin (d-alfatocoferol) 133 mg
Biotin 100 mcg
Bor (citrat) 500 mcg
Folsyra 400 mcg
Inositol 25 mg
Kolin (bitartrat) 25 mg
PABA (para-amino-benzoesyra) 10 mg
Jod (kalium) 150 mcg
Kalcium (trikalciumcitrat) 250 mg
Kalium (trikaliumcitrat) 200 mg
Krom (kelaterat) 50 mcg
Magnesium (citrat) 300 mg
Mangan (sulfat) 2 mg
Q10 (vattenl?slig) 10 mg

Selen (natrium selenit) 50 mcg
Zink (citrat) 5 mg
Bioflavonoider 50 mg
L-tyrosin 500 mg
L-alanin 28 mg
L-arginin 32 mg
L-aspartinsyra 66 mg
L-cystin 25 mg
L-fenylalanin 42 mg
L-glutaminsyra 180 mg
L-glycin 18 mg
L-histidin 24 mg
L-isoleucin 50 mg
L-leucin 76 mg
L-lysin 70 mg
L-metionin 48 mg
L-prolin 90 mg
L-serin 50 mg
L-treonin 40 mg
L-tryptofan 12 mg
L-valin 60 mg
L-tyrosin 14 mg

In a base of more than 70 trace minerals in colloidal form along with alfalfa and psyllium.

And as for rhodiola rosea you should be able to find a product called "Arctic Root". And L-theanine is in tea right? Correct me if I?m wrong. But if that is the case, get some quality red (rhoibos) tea or that product Tommygunz mentioned, he knows far more about these things than me.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Well i have added the rhodiola and l-theanine to my supplement and have been feeling more calm, still have dp, but not a lot of racing thoughts after school compared to yesterday...

Im gonna expect to see a lot of improvement within the next couple days etc


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

hey inzom, have you started taking that stuff yet. i am quite turned on by the idea because it seems like the all in one baddass supp that i have been looking for, a multi vit, and amino acid formula. if you haven't started it yet let me know when you do.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah I have, although I have been bad at taking it every day and 2 times a day, but when I take it I feel a noticeable effect within 30 minutes of taking it. There is definately potential here if I start taking it every day and 2 times a day.


----------

